# Turbo; oil and coolant lines...?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

I've got a hole gti-r setup and am planning to install it soon but i've got this guy telling me to install it for 600 bucks and think it's a rip off...i'm pretty mech inclined so i just need a tad bit of help informatively...the bolt up is easy but i just need to know as far as the lines go, i'm using SS braided lines and know the bolt up for the turbo but should i use the coolant line for the turbo or not? I've noticed some turbos tend to have coolant plumbing but aren't used, should i apply this to the turbo i have or run it off the car, and if so where? The oil drop line is out of the way for i bought an oil pan w/ the nossel already in place, but where's the best location for the oil feed line? JRsr20(j-spec classic)


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

Definately run the coolant lines. Pull them off the throttle body and run them into the turbo. The coolant lines on the throttle body are not necessary, they are just there to keep the throttle body hot so it does not gum up. You must pull off the oil pan to tap the block for the oil return hose. It is not that hard but it is time consuming. Oh yea run the oil feed off the oil sending unit, tee it off. It is located on the back of the block.


----------

